# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια της Ελλάδας  (Greeks Ports) >  Δελτίο Σάμου - Καρλόβασι, Βαθύ, Πυθαγόρειο (Samos-Karlovasi,Vathi,Pythagoreio report)

## zamas

*NEA ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΚΑΡΛΟΒΑΣΟΥ*

----------


## zamas

*Προσωρινή διακοπή* 
Σταματάνε προσωρινά οι εργασίες στο λιμάνι Καρλοβάσου, μετά από απόφαση της κατασκευάστριας εταιρείας, που επικαλείται καθυστέρηση στην πληρωμή των ενταλμάτων.

Αύριο το μεσημέρι θα πραγματοποιηθεί σύσκεψη  στο   λιμενικό  ταμείο,    παρουσία   όλων των   συναρμοδίων    φορέων,  γιατί  όπως έχει διαρρεύσει οι  εργασίες  στο λιμάνι  θέτουν σε  κίνδυνο περιουσιακά στοιχεία  του  Λιμενικού  Ταμείου.

Σύμφωνα με  τον   αντινομάρχη  Σάμου, κ.  Νίκο Ζάχαρη,  η  διακοπή των    εργασιών  είναι προσωρινή, λέγοντας πως σε μια  εβδομάδα  αναμένεται   να   εκταμιευτούν τα  χρήματα  από την  Περιφέρεια και τόνισε πως το έργο θα παραδοθεί εντός των προθεσμιών.


*Ιουν 04 2008*

----------


## zamas

*KANONIKA OI EΡΓΑΣΙΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΚΑΡΛΟΒΑΣΟΥ* 
*Κανονικά* συνεχείζονται οι εργασίες στο λιμάνι Καρλοβάσου *απο την Δευτέρα 9 Ιουνίου.*

----------


## zamas

*Πονοκέφαλος για το έργο* 
erga limenos karlovasoy - cafe roual (small).JPG
_Eντός κύκλου το κτήριο του Royal Cafe_ 
*Αρχές Δεκεμβρίου θα πρέπει να παραδοθεί το έργο του λιμένος Καρλοβάσου,* *ενώ όπως επισημαίνουν οι αρμόδιοι δεν τίθεται θέμα καθυστέρησης από τη μη έγκαιρη εκταμίευση των χρημάτων.*  
*Ο αντινομάρχης Σάμου, Νίκος Ζάχαρης είπε πως η διακοπή εργασιών τις προηγούμενες ημέρες, εξ αιτίας της μη πληρωμής της εταιρείας, δε βαρύνει τη νομαρχία, αλλά το ΥΠΟΙΟ* και επεσήμανε πως σύμφωνα με τις τεχνικές εκθέσεις, ζημιώνεται επιχείρηση που έχει μισθώσει ακίνητο από το λιμενικό ταμείο. 
Μιλώντας για το θέμα, ο πρόεδρος της λιμενικής επιτροπής, είπε πως έχει περιέλθει σε δεινή θέση, γιατί «ξαφνικά και χωρίς να υπάρχει κάτι στη μελέτη του έργου, βρέθηκε σε αδιέξοδο». 
*Σύμφωνα με την τεχνική έκθεση, το «φόβο» της κατάρρευσης αντιμετωπίζει ο χώρος που στεγάζει το Royal cafe, στο λιμάνι Καρλοβάσου ,* την ώρα που «κατά την εκτέλεση του έργου αντιλαμβάνεται ο οποιοσδήποτε ότι η λιμενική επιτροπή καλείται να βγάλει τα κάστανα από τη φωτιά», όπως είπε ο κ. Νίκος Κατρακάζος.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> * Σταματάνε προσωρινά οι εργασίες στο λιμάνι Καρλοβάσου, μετά από απόφαση της κατασκευάστριας εταιρείας, που επικαλείται καθυστέρηση στην πληρωμή των ενταλμάτων.*
> 
> Αύριο το μεσημέρι θα πραγματοποιηθεί σύσκεψη  στο   λιμενικό  ταμείο,    παρουσία   όλων των   συναρμοδίων    φορέων,  γιατί  όπως έχει διαρρεύσει οι  εργασίες  στο λιμάνι  θέτουν σε  κίνδυνο περιουσιακά στοιχεία  του  Λιμενικού  Ταμείου.
> 
> Σύμφωνα με  τον   αντινομάρχη  Σάμου, κ.  Νίκο Ζάχαρη,  η  διακοπή των    εργασιών  είναι προσωρινή, λέγοντας πως σε μια  εβδομάδα  αναμένεται   να   εκταμιευτούν τα  χρήματα  από την  Περιφέρεια και τόνισε πως το έργο θα παραδοθεί εντός των προθεσμιών.
> 
> 
> *Ιουν 04 2008*


Προφανώς η  Ανάδοχος εταιρεία έκανε χρήση της παραγράφου 10 του άρθρου 5 του Νόμου 1418/1984:

Οι λογαριασμοί των κατά τη σύμβαση οφειλόμενων ποσών συντάσσονται κατά  μηνιαία  χρονικά  διαστήματα,  εκτός  αν  η  σύμβαση ορίζει άλλες προθεσμίες.Οι λογαριασμοί συντάσσονται από τον ανάδοχο και υποβάλλονται 
στη διευθύνουσα υπηρεσία, η οποία τους ελέγχει και τους διορθώνει  όταν απαιτείται,  μέσα σε ένα μήνα από την υποβολή τους. Οι εγκρινόμενοι από τη διευθύνουσα υπηρεσία λογαριασμοί αποτελούν την πιστοποίηση  για  την πληρωμή   των  εργασιών  που  έχουν  εκτελεσθεί. 
    "Αν η πληρωμή του καθυστερήσει πέρα από ένα (1) μήνα από τη λήξη τηςπροηγούμενης προθεσμίας, χωρίς υπαιτιότητα του αναδόχου ή του μελετητή, οφείλεται, αν υποβληθεί έγγραφη όχληση και από το χρόνο υποβολής της, τόκος υπερημερίας ίσος με το ογδόντα πέντε τοις εκατό (85%) του τόκου των εξαμηνιαίων εντόκων γραμματίων του Δημοσίου *και ο ανάδοχος ή ο μελετητής μπορεί να διακόψει τις εργασίες αφού κοινοποιήσει στη διευθύνουσα υπηρεσία ειδική έγγραφη δήλωση*. Σε περίπτωση που το Δημόσιο παύσει να εκδιδει έντοκα γραμμάτια, ο τόκος υπερημερίας του παρόντος νόμου καθορίζεται με πράξη του Υπουργικού Συμβουλίου".

----------


## zamas

Αύριο Σάββατο 12 Ιουλίου αναμένετε στο λιμάνι στο Βαθύ της Σάμου το *CRYSTAL SERENITY.*
*Και βέβαια* θα βάλω και την φωτογραφία του κρουαζιερόπλοιου αύριο όταν φτάσει.
crystal serenity.png
*11/07/08*

----------


## zamas

*Αποκλειστικη* φωτογραφία για το *NAUTILIA.GR*
*10 λεπτα* μετά την ανατολη του* ηλίου*
crystal serenity apoklistiki foto-small.JPG

----------


## zamas

Απο την σημερινή άφιξη του *CRYSTAL SERENITY* στο Βαθύ Σάμου
*6 φωτο.* σε αρχείο *gif*
*all_foto.gif*

*Ολες οι φωτογραφίες σε καλύτερη πιότητα στο ....*
http://syros-observer.aegean.gr/ais/showallphotos.aspx?mmsi=311536000

----------


## zamas

*Aκόμα* μια φωτογραφία με backround την πόλη της Σάμου
crystal serenity vathi 05small - ok.JPG

----------


## zamas

*Χθές* Δευτέρα 21 Ιουλίου στο *λιμάνι στο Πυθαγόρειο της Σάμου* ήρθε το *CLUB MED 2.*
*Σύντομα* θα βάλω και *φωτογραφία*

----------


## nautikos

Θυμαμαι το καλοκαιρι του 2005 που ειχε γινει η τρομοκρατικη ενεργεια στο _Kusadasi_ και πολλα κρουαζιεροπλοια ηρθαν στο _Βαθυ_. Εκεινη τη μερα το λιμανι επηξε στο πλοιο! Ηρθαν λοιπν εκτακτως τα *Princessa Marissa*, *Coral*, μεσα δεμενο το *Samos Spirit*, *Express Pegasus*, στο κεφαλι εδεσε το *Πηνελοπη*, αργοτερα το απογευμα εφτασαν τα *The Emerald*, *Perla* και *Sapphire.* Ολοι ειχαν βγει στα παραθυρα και δεν πιστευαν με τπτ αυτο που συμβαινει... :Very Happy:

----------


## zamas

> *Χθές* Δευτέρα 21 Ιουλίου στο *λιμάνι στο Πυθαγόρειο της Σάμου* ήρθε το *CLUB MED 2.*
> 
> 
> *Σύντομα* θα βάλω και *φωτογραφία*





*Eπιτέλους* ανέβασα και την φωτογραφία που σας είχα πει.
club med2 pythagorio 01 small - ok.JPG

----------


## zamas

> Θυμαμαι το καλοκαιρι του 2005 που ειχε γινει η τρομοκρατικη ενεργεια στο _Kusadasi_ και πολλα κρουαζιεροπλοια ηρθαν στο _Βαθυ_. Εκεινη τη μερα το λιμανι επηξε στο πλοιο! Ηρθαν λοιπν εκτακτως τα *Princessa Marissa*, *Coral*, μεσα δεμενο το *Samos Spirit*, *Express Pegasus*, στο κεφαλι εδεσε το *Πηνελοπη*, αργοτερα το απογευμα εφτασαν τα *The Emerald*, *Perla* και *Sapphire.* Ολοι ειχαν βγει στα παραθυρα και δεν πιστευαν με τπτ αυτο που συμβαινει...


*Εγώ μένω Καρλόβασι* και δεν γνώριζα αυτό το γεγονός. :Sad: 
*Βλέπεις δεν υπήρχαν τότες site με A.I.**S* για να βλέπουμε της πορείες των καραβιών.:???:

----------


## zamas

> Θυμαμαι το καλοκαιρι του 2005 που ειχε γινει η τρομοκρατικη ενεργεια στο _Kusadasi_ και πολλα κρουαζιεροπλοια ηρθαν στο _Βαθυ_. Εκεινη τη μερα το λιμανι επηξε στο πλοιο! Ηρθαν λοιπν εκτακτως τα *Princessa Marissa*, *Coral*, μεσα δεμενο το *Samos Spirit*, *Express Pegasus*, στο κεφαλι εδεσε το *Πηνελοπη*, αργοτερα το απογευμα εφτασαν τα *The Emerald*, *Perla* και *Sapphire.* Ολοι ειχαν βγει στα παραθυρα και δεν πιστευαν με τπτ αυτο που συμβαινει...


*Mήπως έχεις καμιά φωτογραφία* απο την σύναξη όλων τον πλοίων στο λιμάνι.

----------


## zamas

*ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΚΑΡΛΟΒΑΣΟΥ
ΝΕΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΤΑ*

karlovassi_nea_problita.JPG

----------


## zamas

*ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΚΑΡΛΟΒΑΣΟΥ*
* ΝΕΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΤΑ  02/09/2008
*erga 02-09-2008.JPG

----------


## zamas

*ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΚΑΡΛΟΒΑΣΟΥ*
* EΡΓΑ ΚΑΤΑΡΓΗΣΗΣ ΜΙΚΡΟΥ ΜΟΛΟΥ 06/09/2008
*06-09-2008.png

----------


## zamas

*Το Σάββατο 13 Σεπτεμβρίου* είχε έρθει στο Βαθύ της Σάμου το κρουαζιερόπλοιο *QUEEN VICTORIA*
*Φώτο:* MarineTraffic - Σοφία Σειρλη (γνωστή μου)
 QUEEN_VICTORIA.jpg
Δυστυχώς ήμουνα ταξίδι στην βόρειο Ελλάδα και δεν έχω φωτογραφίες από την άφιξη.
*Σύμφωνα με έγκυρες πληροφορίες που έχω αναμένετε να μας ξανάρθει στις 07 Οκτωβρίου,* οπότε θα ανεβάσω σίγουρα *ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΕΣ* φωτογραφίες για το *NAUTILIA.GR*

----------


## mastrovasilis

Ακούραστε Ξάγρυπνε δαιμόνιε ρεπόρτερ από την πανέμορφη Σάμο σ΄ευχαριστούμε.  :Wink:

----------


## zamas

> Ακούραστε Ξάγρυπνε δαιμόνιε ρεπόρτερ από την πανέμορφη Σάμο σ΄ευχαριστούμε.


*χαχαχαχαχαχαχα
ΚΑΛΟ* 
:lol::lol:
Τουλάχιστον θα βγάλω τα σπασμενα .... αυτή την φορά. !!!!

----------


## zamas

*EΡΧΕΤΑΙ...... ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ*
*09:07 ΕΓΙΝΕ Η ΠΡΩΤΗ ΕΠΑΦΗ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΕΝΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΣΤΟ ΒΑΘΥ Ch.12*
QUEEN VICTORIA - SAMOS 07-10-2008.PNG

*ΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΕΙΚΟΝΑΣ ΚΑΘΕ 1,5"*
QUEEN VICTORIA _ALL.gif

----------


## zamas

*Παιδια δεν σας ξέχασα. 
Απλός έφυγα εκτός Σάμου την Τρίτη* 07-10 το μεσημέρι γ' αυτό και δεν έβαλα φωτογραφίες (δεν πρόλαβα).
*Αύριο Τετάρτη* φεύγω απο *Καβάλα για Σάμο.*
*Μέχρι την Παρασκευή* θα της έχω βάλει..........

----------


## zamas

*QUEEN   VICTORIA  
SAMOS   07/10/2008
5 ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ*
NPA070403.JPG
NPA070405.JPG
NPA070413.JPG
NPA070415.JPG
NPA070419.JPG

----------


## zamas

*QUEEN   VICTORIA 
 SAMOS   07/10/2008*
* 4 ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ
*NPA070426.JPG
NPA070427.JPG
NPA070435.JPG
NPA070438.JPG

----------


## mastrovasilis

Zama πανέμορφες. Είσαι καταπληκτικός.

----------


## zamas

> Zama πανέμορφες. Είσαι καταπληκτικός.


* Nά' σε καλά mastrovasilis 
*

----------


## sofilia

καλημέρα σε ολους σας!θα θέλαμε να ενημερώσουμε τους φίλους και γνωστούς που μιλάνε για το θέμα του ρουαγιαλ ότι από το μαγαζί ο ιδιοκτήτης έφυγε μετά από εξώδικο και όχι με συμβιβασμό δεν πήρε καμία αποζημίωση κα δεν έχει γίνει καμία αναφορά από οποιδήποτε αρμόδιο φορέα για αποζημίωση...΄΄εφυγε μετά από απόφαση δικαστική και του ζητήθηκε να εγκαταλείψει και να αδείασει ένα μαγαζί 625 τ.μ σε 24 ωρες...από την κοινοποιήση του εξωδικου...για αυτό λοιπόν ας σταματήσουν οι διαφοροι να λένε και να μιλάνε για κάτι τρελλά ποσά που είναι εξωπραγματικά και τα για τα οποια δεν υπάρχει το παραμικρό ίχνος αλήθειας..ΔΕΝ ΥΠΗΡΞΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΑΠΟΖΗΜΙΩΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΜΙΛΗΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΠΟΣΟ Η ΥΠΟΘΕΣΗ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΑΠΟΖΗΜΙΩΣΗ ΘΑ ΚΡΙΘΕΙ ΜΕΣΩ ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΡΙΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΒΑΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΝΟΜΟΥ
το εν λόγω μαγαζί το πήρε ο ιδιοκτήτης και το τονίζω σε δημοπρασία στις 17-12-2007 για τα επόμενα 5 χρόνια και την πρώτη κοινοπιήση για έξωση την  έστειλαν 3 μήνες μετά την δημπορασία..σε αυτό το διάστημα το μαγαζί ανακαινήθηκε ξανά με τις απαραίτητες εργασίες και νέο εξοπλισμό.

----------


## sylver23

Κατά τις 5 με 6 το πρωί θα συναντηθούν στο βαθύ στην Σάμο το πήγασσος ,το βέρα και το μύκονος.
Ζητάω πολλά απο μία φωτο απο κάποιον εκεί??
απο αις -ωρα 2.50
χωρίς τίτλο.jpg

----------


## sylver23

27-08-2009 
 Ο Υφυπουργός Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής, Πάνος Καμμένος, εγκαινίασε εχθές, το νέο λιμένα Καρλοβασίου Σάμου, σε τελετή στην οποία παρέστη ο Γενικός Γραμματέας Λιμένων και Λιμενικής Πολιτικής του ΥΕΝΑΝΠ, Γεώργιος Βλάχος, καθώς και εκπρόσωποι των τοπικών Αρχών.

περισσότερα και πηγη

----------


## nikosnasia

24/9/2009 Samos Spirit στο Καρλόβασι
DSCN5318.JPG

----------


## nikosnasia

19/9/2009 Samos Spirit Διανυκτεύρευση στο Βαθύ.
DSCN5096.JPG

----------


## nikosnasia

18/9/2009 Nissos Kalymnos αναχώρηση από το λιμάνι του Πυθαγορείου.
DSCN5016.JPG

----------


## sylver23

Επιθεώρηση ρουτίνας στη Σάμο αποκάλυψε σημαντικές ενάλιες αρχαιότητες
_
Οι θησαυροί του Αιγαίου_Κάθε άλλο παρά μονότονη ήταν επίσκεψη κλιμακίου της Εφορείας Εναλίων Αρχαιοτήτων στη Σάμο, προκειμένου να εποπτεύσει τα έργα που βρίσκονται σε εξέλιξη στο λιμένα Πυθαγορείου και κυρίως τη μεταφορά υπολειμμάτων του ναυαγίου «Ταγκαναρόκ», το οποίο βυθίστηκε μετά από το βομβαρδισμό του το 1943 από τους Γερμανούς. 
Μαρτυρίες κατοίκων οδήγησαν στην υποθαλάσσια έρευνα που έφερε στο φως αξιόλογα ευρήματα.
Συγκεκριμένα, στα βορειοανατολικά της Σάμου εντοπίστηκε φορτίο ναυαγίου με αμφορείς του 3ου αι. π.Χ. Το ναυάγιο βρίσκεται σε βάθος 25-40 μέτρων σε επικλινή πυθμένα και διατηρείται σε αρκετά καλή κατάσταση παρ' όλο που παρουσιάζει ίχνη μερικής σύλησής του.

Στα ανατολικά της Σάμου εντοπίστηκαν, επίσης, σε πολύ μικρό βάθος στον βραχώδη πυθμένα, συσσωματώματα τμημάτων αμφορέων και κεράμων από φορτίο αρχαίου ναυαγίου αταύτιστου ακόμα χρονολογικά.

Ανάλογος έλεγχος πραγματοποιήθηκε και σε δύο σημεία στη νότια Σάμο, όπου εντοπίστηκαν μεμονωμένα όστρακα και τμήματα αμφορέων από τυχαίες απορρίψεις.

Ο υποβρύχιος αρχαιολογικός έλεγχος στην περιοχή του Κοκκαρίου είχε ως αποτέλεσμα τον εντοπισμό κτηριακών καταλοίπων βυζαντινών χρόνων στην περιοχή του Αγ. Νικολάου, ενώ -τέλος- από την εκβάθυνση του λιμένα Πυθαγορείου που βρίσκεται σε εξέλιξη ανελκύστηκαν τμήματα αγγείων διαφόρων χρονολογικών και γεωγραφικών προελεύσεων που δείχνουν τη συνεχή χρήση της λιμενικής θέσης διά μέσου των αιώνων. 
Ανάμεσά τους ξεχωρίζουν τμήματα μελαμβαφών αγγείων κλασικών χρόνων, στα οποία υπάρχουν εγχάρακτα γράμματα και παραστάσεις υψηλής τέχνης.

Πηγή: Ικαριακή Εφημερίδα Κάβο Πάπας

----------


## Rocinante

Το γνωστο ρυμουλκο CHRISTOS VIII πραγματοποιησε χτες μια απο της συνηθησμενες επισκεψεις του στο γνωστο τουριστικο θερετρο Aliaga......
Δεν κατεστει δυνατο να εντοπισω απο που ξεκινησε.
Το περιεργο ομως ειναι οτι μετα ενω αναμενοταν απο μενα να επιστρεψει πηγε στο μικρο λιμανι του Πυθαγορειου.
Αφησε αραγε κατι εκει; Παρελαβε κατι απο εκει ;

----------


## zamas

*GOLDEN IRIS*

GOLDEN_IRIS.jpg*
*GOLDEN_IRIS1.jpg
*GOLDEN IRIS 30/07/2010*

Για τρίτη φορά θα προσεγγίσει φέτος το νησί μας το κρουαζιερόπλοιο «Golden Iris».

Στο πλοίο, που θα δέσει στο λιμάνι της πρωτεύουσας την Παρασκευή, 1η Οκτωβρίου, θα επιβαίνουν 900 ισραηλινοί επιβάτες.

----------


## zamas

Tο κρουαζιερόπλοιo Queen Victoria θα προσεγγίσει  το Σάββατο 2 Οκτωβρίου τη Σάμο.
Το πλοίο θα καταπλεύσει στον κόλπο του Βαθέος το μεσημέρι του Σαββάτου και θα παραμείνει μέχρι το βράδυ.

QV.JPG
*QUEEN   VICTORIA  - SAMOS   07/10/2008*

----------


## zamas

*Για την ιστορια να αναφερω* (μιας και δεν ηταν σε λειτουργια το nautilia.gr) οτι το νεο λιμανι Καρλοβασου παραδοθηκε τελικα το Σάββατο 20 Οκτωβρίου 2012 *(αν και τα επίσημα εγκαίνια είχαν γίνει το 2009)* και το πρωτο πλοιο που εδεσε ηταν το Ιεραπατρα Λ.

ieraptra neo limani.jpg
Η φωτογραφια ειναι απο την ιστοσελιδα radiocafe.gr

Eπισεις βρηκα και ενα παλιο video με θεμα το νεο λιμανι Καρλοβασου  :Smile:  (ληψη απο samos model center)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kp7Y1igcybY

----------


## zamas

*5 φορές στη Σάμο φέτος το κρουαζιερόπλοιο Aida Aura* *5 φορές θα επισκεφθεί φέτος -2013- τη Σάμο* το κρουαζιερόπλοιο Aida Aura, της γερμανικής εταιρείας AIDA Cruises.



  Πιο συγκεκριμένα, το Aida Aura θα δέσει στη Σάμο στις 28/6, 12/7, 26/7,  9/8 και 23/8 και σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα θα παραμένει στο νησί από 12:00  - 20:00. 

Οι περισσότεροι από 1300 επιβάτες του κρουαζιερόπλοιου αναμένεται να δώσουν μια μικρή τονωτική ένεση στην αγορά της Σάμου κατά τη διάρκεια της - έστω και σύντομης - παραμονής τους στο νησί.

  Η Σάμος εντάχθηκε στο δρομολόγιο της 14ήμερης κρουαζιέρας Black Sea  Cruise, το οποίο ξεκινάει από την Αττάλεια της Τουρκίας και συνεχίζει  για Σμύρνη - Κωνσταντινούπολη - Σότσι Ρωσίας - Γιάλτα και  Οδησσό  Ουκρανίας - Θεσσαλονίκη - Σάμο - Ρόδο, επιστρέφοντας στην Αττάλεια.

----------


## zamas

*Ισραηλινά κρουαζιερόπλοια φέτος στη Σάμο* Η ισραηλινή εταιρεία Mano Cruises έβαλε φέτος για πρώτη φορά στους προορισμούς των κρουαζιερόπλοιών της τη Σάμο.


   Πιο αναλυτικά, το κρουαζιερόπλοιο Golden Iris θα επισκεφθεί τη Σάμο 3  φορές, στις 7 Ιουνίου, στις 30 Αυγούστου και τις 27 Σεπτεμβρίου 2013. 



  Το κρουαζιερόπλοιο Royal Iris θα επισκεφθεί τη Σάμο στις 9 Οκτωβρίου 2013.

----------


## zamas

*Το   κρουαζιερόπλοιο Thomson Spirit στη Σάμο*

Το ερχομενο Σάββατο  2/3/13, θα προσεγγίσει το λιμάνι της Σάμου, το πρώτο για το 2013 κρουαζιερόπλοιο, το* "THOMSON SPIRIT"*.
 Το πλοίο θα εκτελέσει κρουαζιέρα που οργανώνεται από την τηλεόραση και το ραδιόφωνο της Κύπρου (PIK).
Μοναδικοί προορισμοί θα είναι η *Σάμος* και η *Έφεσος*.
Με 1.100 Κύπριους επιβάτες, θα αναχωρήσει από την Λεμεσό για Σάμο, και θα φτάσει στο λιμάνι το _απόγευμα του Σαββάτου στις 18.00'.  
Θα παραμείνει μέχρι τις 03.00΄ της Κυριακής_.

----------


## Aquaman

Καλο αυτο,για να παιρνει οικονομικες ανασες και κανενα αλλο νησι εκτος της Μυκονου και της Σαντορινης!

----------


## zamas

> *Το   κρουαζιερόπλοιο Thomson Spirit στη Σάμο*
> 
> Το ερχομενο Σάββατο  2/3/13, θα προσεγγίσει το λιμάνι της Σάμου, το πρώτο για το 2013 κρουαζιερόπλοιο, το* "THOMSON SPIRIT"*._...._.


thomson spirit.jpg
*Ξεκίνησε* απο την Κυπρο οπως φαινεται στο AIS.....

 Ραντεβου μαζι του.... αυριο το απογευμα

----------


## zamas

*Tο Thomson Spirit* περνωντας απο τα στενα της Μυκαλης (Σαμου-Τουρκιας) χθες 2 Μαρτιου 2013 με προορισμο το λιμανι Βαθεος Σαμου προερχόμενο απο το λιμανι της Λεμεσου.

01.JPG 02.JPG 03.JPG

----------


## zamas

*Tο Thomson Spirit* περνωντας απο τα στενα της Μυκαλης (Σαμου-Τουρκιας) χθες 2 Μαρτιου 2013 με προορισμο το λιμανι Βαθεος Σαμου προερχόμενο απο το λιμανι της Λεμεσου.
04.JPG 04a.jpg 05JPG.jpg

----------


## zamas

*Tο Thomson Spirit* περνωντας απο τα στενα της Μυκαλης (Σαμου-Τουρκιας) χθες 2 Μαρτιου 2013 με προορισμο το λιμανι Βαθεος Σαμου προερχόμενο απο το λιμανι της Λεμεσου.
06.JPG 07.JPG

----------


## zamas

*Tο Thomson Spirit* χθες 2 Μαρτιου 2013 *φτανοντας στο λιμανι* Βαθεος Σαμου προερχόμενο απο το λιμανι της Λεμεσου.
08.jpg 09.jpg 10.jpg

----------


## zamas

*ΑΦΙΞΕΙΣ ΚΡΟΥΑΖΙΕΡΟΠΛΟΙΩΝ 2013 ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΒΑΘΕΩΣ ΣΑΜΟΥ*
    ΠΛΟΙΟ  

   ΗΜΕΡ
 ΗΜΕΡΑ ΑΦΙΞΗΣ
 ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ

 THOMSON SPIRIT

 2/3
 ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ  18:00
 ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 03:00

 DEUTSCHLAND
 20/3
 ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ 07:00
 ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ 23:00

 GOLDEN IRUS
 7/6
 ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 12:00
 ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 17:00

 LOUIS OLYMPIA
 8/6
 ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ 14:45
 ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ 18:30

 LOUIS OLYMPIA
 22/6
 ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ 14:45
 ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ 18:30

 AIDA AURA
 28/6
 ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 12:00
 ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 20:00

 COSTA MEDITERRANEA
 2/7
 ΤΡΙΤΗ 09:00
 ΤΡΙΤΗ 22:00

 COSTA MEDITERRANEA
 9/7
 ΤΡΙΤΗ 09:00
 ΤΡΙΤΗ 22:00

 AIDA AURA
 12/7
 ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 12:00
 ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 20:00

 LOUIS OLYMPIA
 13/7
 ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ 14:45
 ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ 18:30

 COSTA MEDITERRANEA
 16/7
 ΤΡΙΤΗ 09:00
 ΤΡΙΤΗ 22:00

 COSTA MEDITERRANEA
 23/7
 ΤΡΙΤΗ 09:00
 ΤΡΙΤΗ 22:00

 AIDA AURA
 26/7
 ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 12:00
 ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 20:00

 LOUIS OLYMPIA
 27/7
 ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ 14:45
 ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ 18:30

 ORIENT QUEEN
 27/7
 ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ 17:30
 ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 02:00

 COSTA MEDITERRANEA
 30/7
 ΤΡΙΤΗ 09:00
 ΤΡΙΤΗ 22:00

 COSTA MEDITERRANEA
 6/8
 ΤΡΙΤΗ 09:00
 ΤΡΙΤΗ 22:00

 AIDA AURA
 9/8
 ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 12:00
 ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 20:00

 LOUIS OLYMPIA   
 10/8
 ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ 14:45
 ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ 18:30

 COSTA MEDITERRANEA
 13/8
 ΤΡΙΤΗ 09:00
 ΤΡΙΤΗ 22:00

 COSTA MEDITERRANEA
 20/8
 ΤΡΙΤΗ 09:00
 ΤΡΙΤΗ 22:00

 AIDA AURA
 23/8
 ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 12:00
 ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 20:00

 LOUIS OLYMPIA   
 24/08
 ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ 14:45
 ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ 18:30

 COSTA MEDITERRANEA
 27/8
 ΤΡΙΤΗ 09:00
 ΤΡΙΤΗ 22:00

 ROYAL IRIS
 30/08
 ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 08:00
 ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 17:00

 ORIENT QUEEN
 31/8
 ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ 17:30
 ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ 22:00

 COSTA MEDITERRANEA
 3/9
 ΤΡΙΤΗ 09:00
 ΤΡΙΤΗ 22:00

 COSTA MEDITERRANEA
 10/9
 ΤΡΙΤΗ 09:00
 ΤΡΙΤΗ 22:00

 GOLDEN IRIS
 27/9
 ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 12:00
 ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 17:00

 ROYAL IRIS
 9/10
 ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ 12:00
 ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ 17:00




*ΑΦΙΞΕΙΣ ΚΡΟΥΑΖΙΕΡΟΠΛΟΙΩΝ 2013 ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΠΥΘΑΓΟΡΕΙΟΥ ΣΑΜΟΥ*
 ΠΛΟΙΟ
 ΗΜΕΡ
 ΗΜΕΡΑ ΑΦΙΞΗΣ
 ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ

 EUROPA
 9/10
 ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ
 ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ

 COLOMBUS
 12/10
 ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ
 ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ

----------


## despo

Οι προσεγγίσεις του Λούης Ολυμπία απο που προκύπτουν ; Στο πρόγραμμα της εταιρείας δεν φαίνονται πουθενά, μόνο το πλοίο που κάνει κρουαζιέρες απο Κύπρο έχει στο προγραμμά του και τη Σάμο.

----------


## zamas

> Οι προσεγγίσεις του Λούης Ολυμπία απο που προκύπτουν ; Στο πρόγραμμα της εταιρείας δεν φαίνονται πουθενά, μόνο το πλοίο που κάνει κρουαζιέρες απο Κύπρο έχει στο προγραμμά του και τη Σάμο.


kroyazieres samoy  2013.JPG
  Αυτο το προγραμμα το εχει δώσει - ανακοινώσει το πρακτορειο του Νικου Κατρακαζου
Το πλοιο ¨Λούης Ολυμπία¨ ερχεται απο Κουσαντασι και αναχωρει για Ηρακλειο Κρητης

----------


## zamas

*ΤΟ ΓΕΡΜΑΝΙΚΟ ΚΡΟΥΑΖΙΕΡΟΠΛΟΙΟ DEUTSCHLAND ΣΤΟ ΒΑΘΥ ΤΗΣ ΣΑΜΟΥ ΣΤΙΣ 20 ΜΑΡΤΙΟΥ*

Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι το κρουαζιερόπλοιο DEUTSCHLAND θα προσεγγίσει το Βαθυ της Σάμου την Τετάρτη 20/03/13.

  Το μήκους 175 μέτρα κρουαζιερόπλοιο θα πλαγιοδετήσει στο λιμάνι μας στις 07.00 προερχόμενο από τη Μύκονο και θα αναχωρήσει στις 23.00 για Κουσάντασι.

  Στο πλοίο θα επιβαίνουν πέρα του πληρώματος 424 Γερμανοί. επιβάτες.
 Νικος Κατρακαζος - ByShipTravel

----------


## zamas

> *ΤΟ ΓΕΡΜΑΝΙΚΟ ΚΡΟΥΑΖΙΕΡΟΠΛΟΙΟ DEUTSCHLAND ΣΤΟ ΒΑΘΥ ΤΗΣ ΣΑΜΟΥ ΣΤΙΣ 20 ΜΑΡΤΙΟΥ*


DEUTSCHLAND.JPG
Τωρα στο *Ais*
*Aυριο κατα το βραδακι* θα βαλω και φωτογραφιες
*Aν δεν τα καταφερω* την Πεμπτη το πρωι

----------


## zamas

*Λόγο* της μετακομιση που εκανα..... δεν προλαβα να ανεβασω της φωτογραφιες που σας ειχα υποσχεθει.  :Apologetic: 
*Ομως τωρα* ειμαι ετοιμος  :Single Eye: 
Ανεβαινουν σε λιγο.....

----------


## zamas

01.jpg 02.jpg 03.JPG

----------


## zamas

04.JPG 05.JPG 06.jpg

*Χαρισμενες* σε ολους τους φιλους του nautilia

----------


## despo

Αφιξη του Γκόλντεν Ιρις με Ελληνα Πλοίαρχο.
http://aegaio.blogspot.gr/2014/05/o-golden-iris.html

----------


## despo

Αναμονή αυτή την ωρα στο Καρλόβασι, το νέο λιμάνι του οποίου δεν λειτουργεί - μόνο εγκαίνια και πανηγύρια έγιναν :Single Eye: - οπου το Ν. Μύκονος έφτασε με καθυστέρηση και το Μυτιλήνη το περιμένει να φύγει...

----------

